# New DTV customer; how do I get my Series 2 Tivo to work with DTV? (Vent Warning)



## aggielaw (Aug 30, 2004)

I've had Tivo since July '04 and underwent the Tivo Life Transformation.

I recently moved and can't get my Tivo to work with my Cox digital cable box (a question for another thread) but broke down and ordered DirecTV for the NFL Sunday Ticket. THEN I started reading about DVR's with DirecTV. Initially I was irritated. Now I'm downright PISSED.

So before raising my blood pressure any higher, let me just say I've searched the forums for a couple hours to no avail, and I have to ask:

is there a newby's guide for making my Tivo work with DirecTV? I don't care what I have to do; I'm not using DTV's crap DVR, and I'm damn sure not going to lose my home network transfer ability (both connecting to Tivo service and downloading shows) unless there's absolutely no way to accomodate these functions.

Related question: if I can "configure" (nice PC term, eh?) DTC and Tivo to play well together, can I get around the $6/mo fee for being able to use a DVR? That little unadvertised fee fired me up as soon as they told me about it - which was right after I contracted for a year of service, by the way. Nice timing, jerkoffs.

Sorry for the foul language and humor; I feel like I've been "had" by DTV and I'm quite unhappy about it. Not unhappy enough to pay the $150 fee to cancel right now, but unhappy enough to dump them and pay a penalty after the NFL season is over. 

Hopefully you guys here can help a DTV noob out and make him happy with DTV. My installation isn't until August 11 (when my first month of cable ends) so I don't have my receiver model number yet, if that's a factor. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your series 2 standalone will work fine with DirecTV. Just repeat guided setup after plugging the output of the DirecTV receiver into the AV inputs on your TiVo. All you need to do is tell the TiVo that you are using DirecTV, tell it your zip code so that it can determine your lineup, and away you go.

I'm not sure what you mean about a $6 DVR fee. You only pay that if you are using a DirecTV-supplied DVR. If you are using a standalone TiVo, you will continue to pay TiVo for that service (unless you have lifetime on your TiVo box.)

Keep in mind that you can still buy a DirecTV TiVo DVR that will have the TiVo interface, and if you can pull a hard drive and follow some simple instructions, you can hack it to gain many of the missing features that standalone users enjoy. You will also gain dual tuners and a much improved experience with DirecTV with a single unit.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

aggielaw said:


> Sorry for the foul language and humor; I feel like I've been "had" by DTV and I'm quite unhappy about it. Not unhappy enough to pay the $150 fee to cancel right now, but unhappy enough to dump them and pay a penalty after the NFL season is over.


You would not have a cancel fee because your service is not yet installed.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Nothing you are upset about is true.

Your series two will work fine with Directv, although a Directv DVR would offer you a lot of advantages over it (and a cheaper fee, unless you are a "lifetime" TiVo subscriber). If you are paying TiVo the $12.99 fee, with a Directv DVR, you would lose that fee and only pay $5.99 a month regardless of the number of DVR's you are using. 

You would also have a greatly improved recording since you would be recording and watching the bitstream in a lossless process. You would also have two tuners and would be able to record two programs at once (even while watching another already recorded program), or watch one live program while recording another. Even Directv's "crap" DVR does all this. (I have no personal experience of one, I have a Directv with TiVo.) The "crap" DVR, Directv says, will also eventually be sharable without having to hack it. 

The $6.00 fee is only for the Directv DVR fee. It would not apply to you if you continued to use your existing TiVo, which, as you have been told, would work fine with Directv.

Calmer yet?

You might want to ask a few more questions, in the future, before you start accusing people of deceiving you and using vulgar language to publicly describe them.

Just a thought.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

Or you can do what I did. I was in the market for a DTivo with a bigger hard drive and I did want the Home Media features also. But I am *not at all * familiar with hacking boxes myself or using a Linux OS to do it so I found a company that sells modified network ready DSR704's starting out with a 160 gig HD and up. It's more expensive than hacking one yourself, but cuts out alot of steps....plug into your router, have DTV activate it, install a couple of programs (that they send with the DVR) on your computer and you're up and running. Eventually I'd like to try hacking one myself....but I'm impatient so this solution worked out good for me!

Check this out....www.digitalrecorder.com

when the page comes up, click on the TIVO tab at the top, then SATELLITE TIVOS


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow, you do horrible research. You haven't been had by DTV, you've been had been a lack of knoweledge and sizeable paranoia.

Your TiVo will work with DTV. You will probably have an extremely better experience with a DirecTv Receiver with TiVo for the reasons mentioned by others.

Simmer down and rephrase your rant as specific questions off which we could help you.


----------



## aggielaw (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, a new day and much appreciated help by all of you has me feeling not quite as ignorant, slightly sheepish, and back to my normal good-natured disposition. I'm not normally a hothead, so please forgive last night's rant born of hours of frustration, a week of unpacking almost continously (broken only by the needs of my two children under age 3 and painting the interior of the house) and the anxiety of starting a new and highly stressful job. Not making excuses, just hoping to mitigate the damage to my reputation. 

Okay, here's what I think I understand:
1. My Series 2 Tivo will work fine without any modification/hacking.
2. I want a DirecTV receiver with built-in Tivo, which is not the free D15 or whatever they're going to install for me on the 12th.
3. I can drop the Tivo fee at $12.99/month because both a DTV Tivo and my Series 2 will operate in perfect harmony on the same TV and signal together for the DTV fee of $5.99/month.
4. There are machines that are the DTV receiver and Tivo in one self-contained unit, and these provide advantages over even a separate DTV receiver and DTV Tivo.
5. No DTV Tivo allows home network for transfers of programmig schedule or downloading shows to computer unless I mod one myself or buy a modded unit such as bnegtrek noted.

If the above are correct (someone please confirm that; I'm not positive about them), my questions would be:
1. Because I move every couple years, I will likely go back to cable at some point. Will Tivo allow me to re-subscribe with the same Tivo box after unsubscribing for some period of time?
2. Recommendations on what DTV receiver/Tivos with all the home media features (only need about 80-140 hours if I can run my Series 2 Tivo in concert with it) and recommendations for where to buy it/them.

Thanks again for your help, guys!


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

aggielaw said:


> Okay, a new day and much appreciated help by all of you has me feeling not quite as ignorant, slightly sheepish, and back to my normal good-natured disposition. I'm not normally a hothead, so please forgive last night's rant born of hours of frustration, a week of unpacking almost continously (broken only by the needs of my two children under age 3 and painting the interior of the house) and the anxiety of starting a new and highly stressful job. Not making excuses, just hoping to mitigate the damage to my reputation.
> 
> Okay, here's what I think I understand:
> 1. My Series 2 Tivo will work fine without any modification/hacking.
> ...


You're still a bit confused, although much more pleasant about it.

1. Yes
2. The D-15 is just a receiver. A good one, with interactive features, but not a DVR. The R-15 is the non-TiVo self-contained receiver and DVR that folks complain about because it is not a TiVo. It does, however, record the bitstream losslessly, record your favorite programs like a TiVo, and allow you to record two programs at once (something you cannot do with a separate receiver and TiVo).

If you ask them to install a DVR, they will install the R-15.

If you would like to buy your own Directv DVR with TiVo, there are lots of places to, including Weaknees, a sponsor of this site.
3. No. If you continue to use your old series 2 TiVo in any configuration, you will have to continue to pay the $12.99 to TiVo. My recommendation to you is to discard the series 2 TiVo and acquire a Directv DVR (either an older series 2 or a non-TiVo R-15). It will function all by itself both as receiver and recorder. It is highly functional and I supsect you will be happy you did so. That will only cost you $5.99 a month paid to Directv. That covers the service, no matter how many Directv DVRs you use.
4. Yes, see number 3 and my posting above.
5. Yes, but Directv states that the non-TiVo R-15 unit will soon be upgraded to those functions without hacking.

Once you have Directv, unless you had a really exceptional cable service, I think you will look for any future homes to have a clear view of the southern sky and a place to put a dish.


----------



## nitsudima (Jan 9, 2004)

dtremain said:


> Once you have Directv, unless you had a really exceptional cable service, I think you will look for any future homes to have a clear view of the southern sky and a place to put a dish.


To be fair, though, if the OP moves again and, for whatever reason, can't/doesn't sign up for DirecTV at his new house, it's important to note that the DirecTV DVR with Tivo will not work with anything but DirecTV. It will be able to play back anything that was previously recorded, but it won't work as a receiver/DVR with cable, FIOS, or Dish Network. Same with the R15.

Not that I'm suggesting he doesn't look into one. He'll love it, and it might very well make him shop for new homes by looking at the southwest horizon. But it will be a paperweight if he goes with cable in the future. The SA Series 2 won't have that problem, so it's worth keeping in a closet in case he's ever without DirecTV in the future and the Series 3 is still vaporware.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

nitsudima said:


> To be fair, though, if the OP moves again and, for whatever reason, can't/doesn't sign up for DirecTV at his new house, it's important to note that the DirecTV DVR with Tivo will not work with anything but DirecTV. It will be able to play back anything that was previously recorded, but it won't work as a receiver/DVR with cable, FIOS, or Dish Network. Same with the R15.
> 
> Not that I'm suggesting he doesn't look into one. He'll love it, and it might very well make him shop for new homes by looking at the southwest horizon. But it will be a paperweight if he goes with cable in the future. The SA Series 2 won't have that problem, so it's worth keeping in a closet in case he's ever without DirecTV in the future and the Series 3 is still vaporware.


True, but with the money he'll be saving in monthly costs, the Directv DVR would quickly pay for itself, even if he wasn't able to use it after a move.


----------



## aggielaw (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I'm sold on a combo receiver/Tivo. Recommenations for which model?

Thanks!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

aggielaw said:


> Okay, I'm sold on a combo receiver/Tivo. Recommenations for which model?


If you plan on hacking anything but the R10. Besides the R10 they are mostly made in the same factory with the same parts, only the faceplate is different.


----------



## pdchamp (Jun 7, 2006)

If you want actual tivo your only option is the HR10-250. The other DVRs have a different interface. There are pros and cons to your options. Just continue to do your research. (IMO id go with the HR10-250)


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

aggielaw said:


> ..... I'm damn sure not going to lose my home network transfer ability (both connecting to Tivo service and downloading shows) unless there's absolutely no way to accomodate these functions.


I agree with everyone that your best bet is getting a DirecTivo. Keep in mind, however, that unless you hack it, you will not have the home network features. That is why you were advised to not get the R10. However, any other Tivo will require hacking to get that feature. (Hacking is explained in the Underground forum).


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

pdchamp said:


> If you want actual tivo your only option is the HR10-250. The other DVRs have a different interface. There are pros and cons to your options. Just continue to do your research. (IMO id go with the HR10-250)


Huh??? EVERY DirecTivo has the Tivo interface. The only thing the HR10-250 adds is the HD capability. In fact, its interface isn't as good yet because it doesn't have folders. Although that is supposedly coming in a new software release.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

WO312 said:


> Huh??? EVERY DirecTivo has the Tivo interface. The only thing the HR10-250 adds is the HD capability. In fact, its interface isn't as good yet because it doesn't have folders. Although that is supposedly coming in a new software release.


Unfortunately, he's going to have a real problem trying to get a DirecTV receiver with tivo capability, other than the HR10-250. DirecTV is in the midst of trying to commit corporate suicide by eliminating Tivos from their product offerings. No new DirecTVs with tivo are being manufactured and as soon as DirecTV clears out the remaining HR10-250s (for free, shipping only) they will be out of the DVR business except for the very crude ersatz R15 (which lacks tivo capability).


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Redux said:


> Unfortunately, he's going to have a real problem trying to get a DirecTV receiver with tivo capability, other than the HR10-250. DirecTV is in the midst of trying to commit corporate suicide by eliminating Tivos from their product offerings. No new DirecTVs with tivo are being manufactured and as soon as DirecTV clears out the remaining HR10-250s (for free, shipping only) they will be out of the DVR business except for the very crude ersatz R15 (which lacks tivo capability).


Yes, I am aware of that fact. And I myself would never get a DirecTV R-15 DVR. However, I said every DirecTivo has the same interface. There are many ways to buy a DirecTivo even though DirecTV is not currently supplying them.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Redux said:


> Unfortunately, he's going to have a real problem trying to get a DirecTV receiver with tivo capability, other than the HR10-250...


If you mean buying one from an online retailer, or one from eBay... then I guess you have redfined most peoples' definition of "a real problem".

People buy used, previously-owned or refurbed SD DTivos every day!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BTW- Your stand alone TiVo will only work with a NON-DVR receiver. If you get an R15 (which is what you mentioned) your TiVo will not work...


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

get you a couple of DirecTivos off ebay, run the zipper and you good to go.
just stay away from the R10, if you want to hack.


----------



## BlueEos (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought my series 2 Pioneer 810H Tivo back in '03 and went with the lifetime service package. I first used it with DTV and then after a couple of years, I switched to Comcast Cable, again using the unit with no problems.

Then yesterday I switched back to DTV and the unit would NOT recognize my HD DTV receiver. I tried to do the complete setup routine about 4 times without success. Then today I called Tivo Plus tech support and we went through the same stuff, again without success.

Finally, I was going to give it one more shot (lifetime service baby!). When I started the setup, one of the choices was to completely erase the Tivo. Since nothing else was working for me, I decided to go that route. The first window that popped up said it MIGHT take about an hour to erase the drive. After an hour, I was starting to get nervous, but decided to let it go as long as it wanted to . I think it ran at least 1.5 hours before finishing that task.

When it was finished, it ran the setup probably in half the time that it failed on my earlier attempts. After it finished, the unit is working GREAT!

I'm only posting here is case anyone else might be having the same problem. Don't be afraid to erase all settings. Of course, if you have some video on your unit that you don't want to lose, then you have to make a choice about using this method.


----------



## Kaelsma (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm thinking of switching from Comcast to DirectTV also. I have 2 Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo boxes and I'm wondering if it still true that I will not be able to record on two channels at the same time if I switch to DirectTV (the last posts on this I am finding are a couple of years old). I don't care whether I'm recording in HD or not. I currently have analog cable and the only reason I'm even thinking of switching is because the picture is crappy on my new HDTV. I also transfer files between my TiVo and my computer extensively and I'm not sure if DirectTV offers that feature.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaelsma said:


> I'm thinking of switching from Comcast to DirectTV also. I have 2 Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo boxes and I'm wondering if it still true that I will not be able to record on two channels at the same time if I switch to DirectTV (the last posts on this I am finding are a couple of years old). I don't care whether I'm recording in HD or not. I currently have analog cable and the only reason I'm even thinking of switching is because the picture is crappy on my new HDTV. I also transfer files between my TiVo and my computer extensively and I'm not sure if DirectTV offers that feature.


There is no way to use the dual tuner since DirecTV (or any sat/cable box) receivers only has one output and the Tivo can only control one reciever via IR blaster. Only receivers that have dual tuners are the DVRs which you can't use with your Tivo (and even if you tried, again, just one output).

FYI, SD channels will still look like crap on your HDTV, DirecTV isn't going to help you there. Garbage in/garbage out. Get HD and you'll be much happier with picture quality.


----------

